

Startup looking for front-end developer asap - remote - marcomassaro

I normally don&#x27;t post this type of stuff but we&#x27;re in a time crunch and just lost our front end developer.<p>We have all the .psds finished and need someone to do the html&#x2F;css&#x2F;js. Can work remotely.<p>We were just covered in Mashable: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mashable.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;08&#x2F;23&#x2F;allpaws&#x2F;<p>Required skills<p>- HTML, CSS, JS<p>- Responsive using css media queries (must have examples to show)<p>If interested please email me at marco@masswerks.com with some info about you, rates and a portfolio with code samples.<p>Thanks!
======
dossy
protip: [http://www.psd2html.com/](http://www.psd2html.com/)

